# Sage Grouse



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

hellsangler thanks for the info.

They were out there a little ways but it was cool to see them struting around heres a few pictures. Thanks


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Cool , looks like the lighting was better when you went .When I went they were on the road but cloudy skies .


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

They look great.


----------

